# cosmo paint shop pro



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i just downloaded paintshop pro 9 trial, that vala recommended.
pfff it's not easy and as i wanted to print the manual it's 512 pages :shock: :evil: 
so no siggy-making for me..... this was the best i can do and i've been busy with it for 2 hours :lol: :lol: :lol: 
tomorrow at work i will try again....

kisses nat


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

That's nice Nat!

I have PSP 9 and manual........It's about dime for me to learn but man....I am sooooo lazy nowadays!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats a beautiful picture, youve done well!


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i love that pic! its so arty!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice..I myself don't know how to use PSP..I downloaded it yesterday to give it a try and is quite complicated..I wouldn't have been able to do what you did not even if you paid me  so great job for that! :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That is a great pic. Very classy!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's so pretty!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

great job. he is so beautiful


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks pretty darn good! :wink:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice pic, Nat! :toothy5:


----------



## rdnckwoman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Paint shop 9*

The picture looks great, where do I go to download and thanks for your help. I'm having picture of my new chi developed tonight and would love to post.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Nat, that looks awesome! I love it! What a handsome little model too!!!


----------

